# Free Coal



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I live near Lake Erie, my wife and I were walking the beach the other day after a 3 day northeaster. I began to notice there were alot of small pieces of coal laying around the beach. You probably could fill a bushel basket in the 3 miles we walked. I was thinking what an interesting way to get fuel for the stove I have if you needed to find something to burn. This stuff probably fell off the ships that used to burn it for fuel a hundred years ago. Has anyone else noticed coal lying around in odd areas, maybe old railroad beds, or closed up mines?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Sometimes you find charred wood or coal on the beach from fires that people light there at night. The tide comes in and redistributes it along the beach. That would have to be a very old and well protected railroad bed to still have old coal kicking around. A mine would be very scary. They collapse even when they're brand new. An abandoned one would be too scary for me.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Canadian, there is definately the chared beach fire wood down there, but this is definately coal the rock, I broke a piece apart. I agree with you on the mines and rail beds.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I help operate a wood lot.free fuel!


----------



## Janis (Apr 3, 2009)

sailaway said:


> Canadian, there is definately the chared beach fire wood down there, but this is definately coal the rock, I broke a piece apart. I agree with you on the mines and rail beds.


I'd take it home and give it a shot. Even if it is just left over coal from beach campfires, you might as well take it and use it! Free is always a good thing.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

The coal I am talking about is from the old lake freighters that use to ply the great lakes 100 years ago. I do see alot of beach fire remains though. There is also alot of drift wood that washes up, especially after a storm..


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Lake Erie is so shallow I'm surprised more stuff doesn't dredge up from the depths


----------



## Chemechie (Jun 9, 2009)

*Yup, its likely*

Yup, its mostly coal, though I'm sure there is some charcoal around as well. I have heard of people who live near railroads picking up spillage from trains; in some place there is spilled iron ore, glass balls, and other bulk items. 
The railroads are enforcing no trespassing/ private property rights much more than they use to (thank lawyers for it ...), so this is harder to do than it used to be, but it can still be done in some areas.
I agree with the others - Stay away from mines; They are dangerous if abandoned and well guarded if in use!


----------

